# .270 reloading newbie



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what to get set up with for reloading .270? I need something cheap but I also don't want it to fall apart in my hands, if you know what I mean. I have absolutely nothing to get started with. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## P Shooter (Jan 20, 2007)

I'm new to this site but have been reloading for about ten years.Especially 270win.

I highly recomend an RCBS Rock Chucker press.I Think they still sell a "starter kit" which is exactly what I have.I haven't looked lately,But I believe they sell for around $350 and should have everything you need except dies and shell holder.

Look on ebay there are usually a lot of presses and there's always accesaries for sale.

I think Lee sells the least expensive press but other guys on here can tell you more about them.

Hope I haven't mis-informed you.
Best of luck,
Jeff


----------



## not2muchxperience (Dec 14, 2006)

Thanks a lot. I'll look into the new info you provided me.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I have a RCBS master reloading set myself. However, if your on a budget look at Midsouth Shooters Supply, or Natchez. You should be able to get a Lee set for under $100. It's not a Cadilac, but it isn't junk either.


----------



## P Shooter (Jan 20, 2007)

RCBS rOCKCHUCKER Supreme Master kit @Midway USA,$269+change.

Jeff


----------



## kizlode (Nov 18, 2006)

rcbs rock chucker $259 at Cabela's, I looked at the lee stuff. it's ok if ya like CHEAP!!! talked to too many guys who started out with lee equipment, and had to get something new inside of a year. lee sucks!


----------

